# Author (Jay A. Stout) Needs Help



## jayastout (Sep 19, 2009)

My name is Jay Stout. I'm a retired fighter pilot and also a writer and historian. I specialize in aviation history and have had several books produced by such publishers as Random House, Zenith, Casemate, Pacifica and the Naval Institute Press. I'm currently under contract to write a book focused on World War II aerial operations against Germany.

I am looking for contact information for American World War II vets who served as airmen (any type of aircraft or crew position) in the fight over Europe. If anyone knows any of these gentlemen who might be interested in being interviewed for the book, I would greatly appreciate contact information. Additionally, I'd certainly welcome the opportunity to correspond with German airmen.

Further, I'd very much welcome the chance to review unpublished memoirs or stories from those veterans who may have passed on. Likewise, I'm looking for previously unpublished photographs (digital please, no originals).

I cannot pay for material or interviews but will gladly provide participants or contributors a free copy of the finished book upon publication.

My e-mail address is:

jayastout*at*usa.net

Best regards,
Jay A. Stout


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 19, 2009)

A member here named Seesul knows a friend who was in a B-17 and had to bail out. You'll have to wait for him for further information.


----------



## Erich (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry to be down and out Jay but for all the work that some of us have done for so many years acquiring first hand information, text and pics a free copy of your book is not enough. prepare yourself to pay out.

try google search as your friend, you will find several vet links including the all inclusive armyairforces site.

also for your benefit and everyone else's did you know the state you live in has regular meetings of the 8th and 15th AF veterans association which is bomber, fighter and ground personell, many of these are found via the web with contact person and place of meeting, they hold monthly events plus newsletters. and dig even deepr google search each and everyone of the bomber.fighter groups most have web-addys.............research man !


----------

